# Flower Garden Section?



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Gosh, I love this site. Thank you to the owners for making it available and maintaining it. I can only imagine the work it takes.

I plan to spend my winter looking over flower seed catalogues and planning a flower garden to match the lawn you guys are helping me grow.

Man, growing stuff in my yard is FUN! Any chance of carving out some space for flowers like you have for veggies?

Thank you in advance and keep up the good work! I do so love the quality of people you are attracting.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you, but honestly it is all of the members here that do the hard work - generating/sharing quality content. Providing the venue is the easy part. It is the work of the collective that makes TLF what it is. :thumbup:

For now I would say utilize the Landscaping subforum. It is earmarked for "landscaping, trees, shrubs, ornamentals & hardscapes" and there are only 29 topics so far. As it grows, we can always split those out as needed.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Ware said:


> For now I would say utilize the Landscaping subforum. It is earmarked for "landscaping, trees, shrubs, ornamentals & hardscapes" and there are only 29 topics so far. As it grows, we can always split those out as needed.


Far out! Thanks! You have a really nice site here. It's attractive, functional, and well-organized. I'm looking forward to some enjoyable hours after work just chatting about my new hobby with like-minded enthusiasts.

Thanks for having me!


----------

